# Emiratescarauction.com



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with this site?

Where does the stock come from? Im presuming that they are re-posessed or recovered cars that had been abandoned.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone? I too would be interested in this auction so any help would be appreciated


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

The prices these cars sell for, its really not worth buying them. Something about auction mentality that people got nuts over and over bid. I've been to a few Golden bell auctions aswell and seen some real junkers sell for 3 to 4 times more than they are worth. Majority sell just below or above market price and you can't even open the doors to look inside to see what they are like let alone test drive or start them.

A friend of mine was trying to be smart and drop a car on some one and landed up buying a 2006 Ford Mondeo ex cab for 4k with 360,000 kms on it ! Missing both window motors, radiator fans and ac blower. 

He spent another 3 to 4k fixing it up and getting rid of the cab colours. I must say drives pretty well for a car with almost 400k kms on it, even the interior is not knackered save for the holes on the dash where the fare meter was screwed in.

Better option is to look through Dubizzle for privately owned cars, unless ofcourse you find something rare that you really want. Whole thing about auctions is make an educated guess of how much something is worth keeping in mind how much on top you might have to spend, set a limit and stick to it and be ready to walk away if the price goes over budget. Don't want to get entangled in a bidding war, thats where you usually end up paying a lot more.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

I appreciate your comments. But having looked at the website, all the cars have Tasjeel reports so you know exactly what your buying. Would you say the Tasjeel is sufficient when buying cars at auction?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Tasjeel reports are a big hit and miss, just like their tests. One year a car will pass registration with full flying colours and the same car next year will fail with so many faults you'll think its better to just junk the damn thing or vice versa. I've had on several occasions had a car fail from Tasjeel and then have the car passed with in 20 minutes at a Shamil and again vice versa. 

Anyways the reports gives you a basic idea of what you're getting into and some important pointers like chasis damage. But hey. If you're a petrol head with good contacts on where to buy parts and get stuff done on the cheap and you feel confident enough, give it a whirl and post the results here. 

Also if you're the picky type and want everything to work as it should even down the the very last button on the stero, immaculate interior with no rips or stains, no creaks and rattles then I'd say skip it.


----------

